# non riesco piu a fare il login[urgente]

## inspiron

quando provo a fare il login succede questo:

```

This is localhost.(none) (Linux i686 2.6.9-ck3) 15:29:26

localhost login: marco

password:

Last login: Mon Dec 27 15:28:15 on vc/1

This is localhost.(none) /Linux i686 2.6.9-ck3) 15:29:43

localhost login:

```

e non posso fare il login

helpLast edited by inspiron on Mon Dec 27, 2004 6:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> help

 

Entra come root e controlla la shell dell'utente (nel file /etc/passwd) e i file di login/logout di tale shell (per bash sarebbero ~/.bash_profile e ~/.bash_logout)

----------

## inspiron

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   help 
> 
> Entra come root e controlla la shell dell'utente (nel file /etc/passwd) e i file di login/logout di tale shell (per bash sarebbero ~/.bash_profile e ~/.bash_logout)

 

non riesco ad entrare nemmeno come root.....

mi ero dimenticato di dire una cosa...

Mentre facevo emerge sync il computer mi si e bloccato e ho dovuto spegnere col pulsante, e dopo sono sorti tutti questi casini....

----------

## oRDeX

Forse potrebbe centrare qualcosa, anche se mi sembra strano perchè l'emerge sync non dovrebbe toccare altro apparte il portage.

Comunque penso che il passo d'inizio sia entrare con il LiveCD, poi lascio la parola ad altri perchè no so come aiutarti  :Neutral: ,

Magari dopo il login con il LiveCD puoi chrootare e rifare l'emerge sync e ricompilare qlk pakketto in cui centra il log ecc...altro non so dirtelo..

----------

## inspiron

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Forse potrebbe centrare qualcosa, anche se mi sembra strano perchè l'emerge sync non dovrebbe toccare altro apparte il portage.
> 
> Comunque penso che il passo d'inizio sia entrare con il LiveCD, poi lascio la parola ad altri perchè no so come aiutarti ,
> 
> Magari dopo il login con il LiveCD puoi chrootare e rifare l'emerge sync e ricompilare qlk pakketto in cui centra il log ecc...altro non so dirtelo..

 

non riesco piu a trovare il livecd e ha scaricarlo ci metto un po...

altre idee?

----------

## oRDeX

mh..stai messo bene..non trovi nessun altro live di qualsiasi altra distribuzione??anche suse, l'importante che dopo ti chrooti sulla partizione di Gentoo

----------

## randomaze

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> altre idee?

 

Continuare a cercarlo.

Oppure usare una Knoppix o simili.

E, dopo che hai fatto il boot da CD, prima di fare qualsiasi cosa fai un check del filesystem.

----------

## inspiron

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   altre idee? 
> 
> Continuare a cercarlo.
> 
> Oppure usare una Knoppix o simili.
> ...

 

come faccio a fare un check del filesystem?

----------

## oRDeX

```
# fsck.ext3 /dev/hdXY
```

metti al posto della XY l'dentificativo della partizione da controllare

----------

## inspiron

mmmm..

come faccio a vedere le partizioni presenti?  :Embarassed: 

e quali devo controllare?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## randomaze

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> mmmm..
> 
> come faccio a vedere le partizioni presenti?  

 

```
fdisk -l
```

 *Quote:*   

> e quali devo controllare? 

 

Tutte. Sopratutto la root.

----------

## inspiron

e comunque ho il filesystem reiserfs...

----------

## oRDeX

Se hai i tool di reiser installati forse hai anche 'fsck.raiserfs' o qualcosa del genere..non so di preciso..io uso ext3

----------

## Dhaki

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> e comunque ho il filesystem reiserfs...

 

Allora usa fsck.reiserfs

----------

## inspiron

e se il check del file system mi dovesse dire che non ci sono errori?

----------

## inspiron

non ha trovato nessun errore...

----------

## inspiron

ma comunque non mi fa loggare...

che posso fare?

----------

## randomaze

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> ma comunque non mi fa loggare...
> 
> che posso fare?

 

Dopo che hai fatto il boot con il LiveCD fai anche il chroot e poi usa il comando passwd per cambiare password.

----------

## xoen

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Dopo che hai fatto il boot con il LiveCD fai anche il chroot e poi usa il comando passwd per cambiare password.

 

C'avevo pensato pure io, pero' e' strano...dall'output che ha postato non sembra che gli dica che sbaglia la password...boh...è strano come problema...

----------

## inspiron

 *xoen wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Dopo che hai fatto il boot con il LiveCD fai anche il chroot e poi usa il comando passwd per cambiare password. 
> 
> C'avevo pensato pure io, pero' e' strano...dall'output che ha postato non sembra che gli dica che sbaglia la password...boh...è strano come problema...

 

infatti non mi da login incorrect...

non credo sia un problema di password...

altre idee?

----------

## inspiron

non so proprio che fare...

e in piiu linux mi serve x fare un progetto x l'0universita....

----------

## motaboy

ricompila shadow e se non va anche pam-login

----------

## mouser

Al massimo puoi provare a eliminare e ricreare l'utente, ovviamente senza cancellare la home   :Laughing: 

Per root e' un po' un casotto, mi spiace ma non saprei cosa fare.

My 2 eurocent

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Llewlyn

Lanciandola in modalità utente singolo?

Dovrebbe schivarti l'app di login dove magari si trova l'inghippo.

Ll.

----------

## inspiron

 *Llewlyn wrote:*   

> Lanciandola in modalità utente singolo?
> 
> Dovrebbe schivarti l'app di login dove magari si trova l'inghippo.
> 
> Ll.

 

come si lancia la modalita utente singolo?

E normale che se provo a fare emerge nel live cd 2004.2 mi dice command not found?

----------

## randomaze

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> come si lancia la modalita utente singolo?

 

Se non ricordo male aggiungelndo single alla linea di comando del kernel, ma é una vita che non lo faccio e non lo ho mai fatto con gentoo.

 *Quote:*   

> E normale che se provo a fare emerge nel live cd 2004.2 mi dice command not found?

 

Si, se non hai fatto il chroot

----------

## Manuelixm

Ho avuto il tuo stesso problema, con l'unica differenza che a me compariva solo login: inserivo root e non mi compariva password ridandomi login: senza nessun errore.

Io ho risolto dando un emerge pam-login.

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dopo che hai fatto il boot con il LiveCD fai anche il chroot e poi usa il comando passwd per cambiare password.

 

[OT ma non troppo]

secondo voi non è un po' "poco sicuro" questa gestione delle password che ha linux o pam o chi per lui? so perfettamente che è reversibile come cosa (anche se non sempre) e so altrettanto perfettamente che è estremamente utile/comodo, solo che se qualcuno ha voglia ti sputtana tutto e non è bello...

[/OT]

----------

## flocchini

[OT] questo perche' presupponi di avere un accesso fisico e un accesso come root alla macchina... Pam e' pensato per essere utilizzato in ambito server con utenti dotati di privilegi limitati che non possono riavviare la macchina, pasticciare con file di sistema e con la riga di comando di grub  :Wink:  [/OT]

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

ok, adesso inizia la parte fantapolitica e la parte spionistica del tutto: mettiamo per assurdo che io ho dei documenti ultraprivati e utili per eliminare il petrolio come combustibile sul mio computer, e salvo questi documenti su una cartella del server centrale usando come protezione i diritti di accesso a quella cartella riservati a me e all'admin. fatto ciò io me ne vado al pub con gli amici, mi sbronzo e salta fuori che ho salvato questi documenti ultraimportanti su questa cartella... a questo punto un tizio mi sente e và a dire 'sta cosa al signore Shell, il quale ingaggia qualcuno affinchè legga quei documenti e magari li cancelli... il tizio và dal server centrale su cui gira una debian woody del 1931 con un livecd di Gentoo, si chroota cambia passwd al root và nella mia cartella e mi legge/cancella i documenti...

ovviamente è un assurdo... p.s. scusate l'ot, ma sto impazzendo dietro alle glbc

----------

## flocchini

[OT]

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> Il tizio và dal server centrale su cui gira una debian woody del 1931 con un livecd di Gentoo, si chroota cambia passwd al root và nella mia cartella e mi legge/cancella i documenti...

 

Se va e boota cn un livecd a sto punto puo' anche rubarsi il tuo disco rigido... Ti rimane solo criptoloop con una chiave su un floppy (o pendrive) che ti tieni sempre addosso + scriptino che in caso di mount senza chiave fa un bel dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda (so essere anche io paranoico e fantapolitico  :Wink: ) Cmq al di la' degli scherzi c'era in giro un howto su come criptare tutto proprio cn cryptoloop  :Razz:  Ora basta ot, altrimenti i moderatori ci usano come capponi x la fine dell'anno   :Wink:  [/OT]

----------

